# Welche Programmiersprache lernen? Auf welche Sprache umsteigen?



## Patrick Kamin (10. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Community,

da in letzter Zeit die Anzahl an Fragen, welche Programmiersprache erlernt werden soll, exponential gestiegen ist, habe ich eine kleine (große) Sammlung an Threads erstellt, in denen dieses Thema bis zum bitteren Ende durchdiskutiert wurde.

Bitte schaut erst in die folgenden Threads, falls ihr eine Frage zu oben genannten Themen habt. 

http://www.tutorials.de/coders-talk/151869-welche-sprache.html - Welche Sprache
http://www.tutorials.de/coders-talk/211575-neue-programmiersprache.html - Neue Programmiersprache
http://www.tutorials.de/coders-talk/221516-richtige-programmiersprache.html - Richtige Programmiersprache
http://www.tutorials.de/coders-talk/214510-will-coden-lernen.html - Will coden lernen
http://www.tutorials.de/coders-talk/205001-welche-programmiersprache-gleciht-php.html - PHP o.ä.
http://www.tutorials.de/coders-talk/183824-java.html - Java
http://www.tutorials.de/coders-talk/141435-welche-programmiersprache.html -  Welche Programmiersprache
http://www.tutorials.de/coders-talk/154110-c-vs-java.html - C# vs. Java
http://www.tutorials.de/coders-talk/152904-womit-programmieren-anfangen-java.html - Java

Neueröffnete Themen, die bereits durch die oben genannten Threads abgedeckt sind, werden in Zukunft sofort geschlossen.

Viele Grüße Patrick
Team Tutorials.de

P.s. Die Liste kann selbstverständlich von euch erweitert werden


----------



## DerKoenig (19. August 2010)

Wäre schön wenn Stichwortartig hinter den Links stehen würde wodrum es sich denn handelt 


Edit:
Ok ich zieh die Aussage zurück, die Links funktionieren ja garnicht ;-)


----------



## sheel (19. August 2010)

Ist auch 5 Jahre alt, und das Tutorials-System hat sich seitdem mehrmals geändert.
Die Inhalte gibts ziemlich sicher noch, nur mit einer anderen Adresse


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. August 2010)

So besser? 
Habe die Links repariert und hoffe das hilft euch weiter.

Gruß
Martin


----------

